# Post your 'Go-To' Sleep Remedy Here



## NbleSavage (Oct 13, 2013)

Pretty much all of us has had the occasional bout with insomnia. 

PTSD, Trensomnia, over-taxed CNS, work-stress, etc. All bloody good ways to lose a good night's sleep. 

My go-to remedy when I need to give myself the best chance of going comatose is as follows:

* 50 Mg Diphenhydramine (can get generic at the local market as a sleep aid)
* One 'Top Secret Sleep' losenger (has GABA, 5-HTP and melatonin)

Works reasonably well for me. I'm roughly 210 Lbs and this blend lets me get at least 6 hours of shut-eye.

Post yours. 

- Savage


----------



## NeverSpeak (Oct 13, 2013)

This is going to be a good one.  about 6 bowls of cereal and I'm good.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 13, 2013)

NyQuil and a blowjob


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 13, 2013)

Seeker said:


> NyQuil and a blowjob



I think you win...I will send PoB right over.


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 13, 2013)

Sleepy time tea does it for me...well that and Mrs Transcend....


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 13, 2013)

A bottle of Crown Royal....works every time.


----------



## Spongy (Oct 13, 2013)

Helios Nutrition "SomniBurn"


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 13, 2013)

Spongy said:


> Helios Nutrition "SomniBurn"



I'm interested...more on this?


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 13, 2013)

Assassin32 said:


> A bottle of Crown Royal....works every time.



Good for weekends, not before you've got to roll-out at ohh-dark hundred for work.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 13, 2013)

transcend2007 said:


> Sleepy time tea does it for me...well that and Mrs Transcend....



Whats in this tea? And post pics of Mrs. Transcend?


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 13, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Good for weekends, not before you've got to roll-out at ohh-dark hundred for work.



I know, no weekday drinking for this dude either. I'm way too old and have to get up way to early for that, too. I do use melatonin on occasion with some success though. 6 mg a bout an hour before bed.


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 13, 2013)

I mix it up, melatonin, Benadryl, Advil PM, depends on how much help I need.  A big PWO drink around 6:00 PM will keep me up all night if I don't do something.


----------



## luckyduck (Oct 13, 2013)

A bowl of OATMEAL, knocks me out everytime.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 14, 2013)

cant do these....

I wish the day had more hrs.  2am-2pm work...then hr back home.  hour n a half gym..then 2hrs left to spend with wife/home and lay in bed for ehrs of daily sleep.  so I average 3hrs of sleep daily.  cant do these sleep things if they sleep u for more than 5hrs


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 14, 2013)

#TheMatrix said:


> cant do these....
> 
> I wish the day had more hrs.  2am-2pm work...then hr back home.  hour n a half gym..then 2hrs left to spend with wife/home and lay in bed for ehrs of daily sleep.  so I average 3hrs of sleep daily.  cant do these sleep things if they sleep u for more than 5hrs



Dude, 3 hours of sleep a day.... how do you function? If I don't get at least 6 I am an ornery sob.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 14, 2013)

Assassin32 said:


> Dude, 3 hours of sleep a day.... how do you function? If I don't get at least 6 I am an ornery sob.



ive gotteb 3hrs of sleep for the past 8years.  before that I was able to get 4 hrs a day.  
when I get more sleep....I feel way more tired then when I sleep 3hrs.


put it this way.  my body is used to  3hrs of sleep.  weekends after 3hrs I wake up like clockwork and just lay in bed next to mrs matrix till she wakes up.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 14, 2013)

#TheMatrix said:


> ive gotteb 3hrs of sleep for the past 8years.  before that I was able to get 4 hrs a day.
> when I get more sleep....I feel way more tired then when I sleep 3hrs.
> 
> 
> put it this way.  my body is used to  3hrs of sleep.  weekends after 3hrs I wake up like clockwork and just lay in bed next to mrs matrix till she wakes up.



Dear God, Mate. I'd be the walking dead on 3 hours rack time per night. Amazing though what the body can adapt to.


----------



## grind4it (Oct 14, 2013)

The only time I have issues with sleep is when I run Tren. I use a natural remedy; unfortantly if I mention it POB will ban my ass.


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 14, 2013)

Sometimes I just image CptFKNplanet in a Nicki Minaj wig


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 14, 2013)

grind4it said:


> The only time I have issues with sleep is when I run Tren. I use a natural remedy; unfortantly if I mention it POB will ban my ass.



natural remedy?  ...is there such a thing?  did you get this from a unicorn?

tren?  ...I had insomnia before tren.  lucky for me.  my insomnia has been taken care of with sleepless nights
in  other words.  the 3 hrs I get. I enjoy.


----------



## luckyduck (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow, i have to have 7hours. How does your muscle grow from the gym with 3 short hours. Thats tough.


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 14, 2013)

24oz Concord Grape Wine

200mg diphenhydramine (Benadryl)

10mg cyclobenzaprine (Flexeril)

+1 hour later, mad I'm not comatose

12oz Concord Grape Wine

25mg diphenhydramine 

*DO NOT DO THIS*

I'm pretty sure I got antihistamine tolerance, so I'm able to do this to sleep...normal person would probably die lol (like 12mg Benadryl makes my wife sleepy lol)


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 14, 2013)

#TheMatrix said:


> natural remedy?  ...is there such a thing?  did you get this from a unicorn?
> 
> tren?  ...I had insomnia before tren.  lucky for me.  my insomnia has been taken care of with sleepless nights
> in  other words.  the 3 hrs I get. I enjoy.



Try my cocktail, but with lower doses

Unless you have antihistamine tolerance


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 14, 2013)

#TheMatrix said:


> cant do these....
> 
> I wish the day had more hrs.  2am-2pm work...then hr back home.  hour n a half gym..then 2hrs left to spend with wife/home and lay in bed for ehrs of daily sleep.  so I average 3hrs of sleep daily.  cant do these sleep things if they sleep u for more than 5hrs



Stop working out so much then and sleep

I only lift 2 days a week (and have been for almost a year) and my progress is better than ever


----------



## grind4it (Oct 14, 2013)

How did you know about the unicorn????? 





#TheMatrix said:


> natural remedy?  ...is there such a thing?  did you get this from a unicorn?
> 
> tren?  ...I had insomnia before tren.  lucky for me.  my insomnia has been taken care of with sleepless nights
> in  other words.  the 3 hrs I get. I enjoy.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 14, 2013)

grind.  the unicorn,  I heard of from the leprechaun that feeds the Dragon.


hulk...honestly.  3hrs is all I need.  when I sleep more I feel like I didnt actually get REST in fact I feel more tired from just laying there.  my body is conditioned to wake itself after 3hrs.  then I just lay there looking at my beds canopy  while mrs matrix sleep.

as for your cocktail....ill pass.  sounds like liver abuse to me.  
im not acfually asking for more hrs of sleep...but more hrs in the day to do more things and get things done.  also I lift 4days and take 3 off.


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 14, 2013)

#TheMatrix said:


> grind.  the unicorn,  I heard of from the leprechaun that feeds the Dragon.
> 
> 
> hulk...honestly.  3hrs is all I need.  when I sleep more I feel like I didnt actually get REST in fact I feel more tired from just laying there.  my body is conditioned to wake itself after 3hrs.  then I just lay there looking at my beds canopy  while mrs matrix sleep.
> ...



My histamine receptors are ****ed lol, I need to take a break from antihistamines but I like my sleep

The "cocktail" is used only on emergencies-when I need to ensure sleep...so it's rare lol


----------



## AndroSport (Oct 14, 2013)

I take this pill I get from walmart (called alderil or something) it has: Melatonin, L-Tryptophan & a few other vitamins etc. Works great for me even when running tren.

"Dream Water" is also a good one... contains the same stuff. Drink a little shot of that stuff an hour prior to sleep and youre good.


----------



## SHRUGS (Oct 14, 2013)

Liquid BLAST! If u can find it holy **** will it knock u out! And u wake up feelin great non groggy.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## bronco (Oct 15, 2013)

Any time I do cardio 3 to 4 hours before bed I sleep like a rock


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 15, 2013)

SHRUGS said:


> Liquid BLAST! If u can find it holy **** will it knock u out! And u wake up feelin great non groggy.
> !SHRUGS!



That's a sleep remedy? In the States I presume? In South Africa, its a fawking energy drink


----------



## Popeye (Oct 15, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> 24oz Concord Grape Wine
> 
> 200mg diphenhydramine (Benadryl)
> 
> ...



Hulk? Takin 5X the recommended dose amount?...No way! I don't believe it...


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 15, 2013)

get yourself some phenibut.  stuff knocks me out.  do not take it daily though cause you will build a tolerance to it


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 15, 2013)

Sponge, I'd hear more about the Helios product if you could link to it. I'd sooner support a good Bloke like yourself than a faceless supp company.


----------



## atticus84 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'd like a link too. I'm very interested in a product that works


----------



## corvettels3 (Oct 18, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> 24oz Concord Grape Wine
> 
> 200mg diphenhydramine (Benadryl)
> 
> ...



holy shit.. 200mg benadryl.. I take 75mg every night and I'm good. If I happen to wake up around 3-4am I just take 1mg of xanax. This happens once or twice a month.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 18, 2013)

Just for record...I was serious about my post. Lol


----------



## Seeker (Oct 18, 2013)

Just for record...I was serious about my comment.Lol


----------



## goodfella (Oct 18, 2013)

A few Melatonin 5mg's liquid caps puts you in a nice daze to pass out. And some green stuff...


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 18, 2013)

corvettels3 said:


> holy shit.. 200mg benadryl.. I take 75mg every night and I'm good. If I happen to wake up around 3-4am I just take 1mg of xanax. This happens once or twice a month.



LOL

its tolerance, i remember 75mg=comatose

Then I started taking every night so I wouldnt wake up


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 18, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Sponge, I'd hear more about the Helios product if you could link to it. I'd sooner support a good Bloke like yourself than a faceless supp company.



I like the way you think Savage. 
I am interested also, for the same reason. 
We need to support those who support us so they don't pack up and leave.


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 18, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> I like the way you think Savage.
> I am interested also, for the same reason.
> We need to support those who support us so they don't pack up and leave.



Ya Sponge count me in as well.  I am always in search of a decent sleep aid, and I would put my money on Helios if/when it would come out.  Right now I am dosing 10 mgs Melatonin, 1.5 grams of Gaba and occasionally shot of zyquil.


----------



## Marshall (Oct 19, 2013)

Hard to find something good that works all the time. I usually just alternate all different kinds of stuff, but wish one thing OTC would work well.


----------



## HH (Oct 19, 2013)

5 finger shuffle, and im out like a light


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 20, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Ya Sponge count me in as well.  I am always in search of a decent sleep aid, and I would put my money on Helios if/when it would come out.  Right now I am dosing 10 mgs Melatonin, 1.5 grams of Gaba and occasionally shot of zyquil.



I am so jelly of everyone; melatonin does nothing then gives me a headache EVERY morning

I tried all dosages-from 1.5mg to 30mg..no effect then headache upon waking for all dosages 

My bud is the same way but he also got Ptsd; maybe why it does that for us


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 20, 2013)

heres my way


----------



## oldschool67 (Oct 21, 2013)

15mgs of valium


----------



## cotton2012 (Oct 21, 2013)

Zquill or .5 mg alprazolam 30 min before bed.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 21, 2013)

Spongy said:


> Helios Nutrition "SomniBurn"



Dammit TAKE MY MONEY!!!


----------



## anewguy (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah sleeping is a real problem for me. I just don't want to get dependent on any meds. Usually in bed around 11 but don't actually fall asleep until 1.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 11, 2013)

It's called........ A gravity bong


----------



## Banebig (Dec 11, 2013)

Gotta say I like Z-Core by muscle pharm. has helped me a lot.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 11, 2013)

Thc is my favorite bed time story


----------



## AliCat (Dec 12, 2013)

30 minutes up and down the staircase and I sleep like a log.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 12, 2013)

Dig this thread, ESPECIALLY when on Tren (I do get some tren-somnia). 

Still rocking 50 Mg diphenhydramine and one "Top Secret Sleep" losenger nightly. Works pretty well for me, and combined with 30 mins or so of reading I'm usually out like a lightbulb from Dolla' General.


----------



## Trauma RN (Dec 22, 2013)

Seeker said:


> NyQuil and a blowjob



bwaaahaaaa :0


----------



## Hero Swole (Dec 22, 2013)

Sex and hot shower. They both drain your energy.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 22, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Sex and hot shower. They both drain your energy.


 Yeah, agree Hero, and it can be better when the wife joins in! haha I get no respect.


----------

